# ka24e head swap?



## youlander (Nov 18, 2006)

is the ka24e head interchangabe with the ka24de?


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Not unless you swap the timing cover as well, I hear.


----------



## mr_cool_guy (May 5, 2005)

no there not unless you change the bottm end also. the pistin and rods are different. you end up smashing your valves.


----------



## mr_cool_guy (May 5, 2005)

spelling error... i know.


----------



## 16 valve Ralph (Dec 11, 2006)

So you have to change to whole block? or just the pistons and rods? but what about the fuel injection? the 12 valve sohc model is carb. and the 16 valve dohc is f.inj. so how can you do that? I think you have to change the wiring harness and all that. I have a '96 nissan hardbody 4-door, if it was possible, and I knew how and what all I needen I would'nt hessatate a bit to swap the heads in my truck, after swaping that, the sky is the limit, turbo kit's, intercoolers, all in that 4 door light rear end truck sitting low... wonderfull dream to me folks..


----------



## mr_cool_guy (May 5, 2005)

the head cc are different. not sure exactly what it is but i know the difference will put your compression at around 13:1. you also have to have your timing perfect no error or youll smash your valves. anyway the higher compression will not last long considering the bottom end was not built for that kind of pressure.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Have you got personal experience with that idea, or are you stating what you think might happen? I'd be more than willing to bet that the stock bottom end would withstand 13:1 compression fairly well.


----------



## mr_cool_guy (May 5, 2005)

im stating what happend to a good friend of mine. he had a 240sx and wanted a n/a compression motor so this is what he did (or what he told me he did). took a single cam 240 block and put a twin cam head on it. 2 days later it shot a piston under the car... 3 months later, alot of work, and a new motor later it locked up the motor. upon further inspection there were 2 bent rods and 1 exploded piston inside.


----------

